# How to learn remodeling



## newguy07 (Sep 22, 2007)

How did you guys get into remodeling? I would like to learn how remodel a house. You know bathrooms and kitchens and do carpet, hardwood floors.


Please help.


----------



## Celtic (May 23, 2007)

You're young, right?
It will take time and patience....you will probably screw it up the first time ~ confidence is no excuse for experience. Every mistake is a learning experience:thumbsup:


----------



## woodmagman (Feb 17, 2007)

I have been in the business for thirty years, start with one thing and get really good at it then move to another. In thirty years you can say that your are in the remodeling business and very good at it.


----------



## newguy07 (Sep 22, 2007)

How did you guys learn it?


----------



## neolitic (Apr 20, 2006)

If you are a carpenter or GC (or work for/with a GC) it comes easier, cause you are there before during and after. You _HAVE_ to learn how it all goes together, and how one trade works with and against each other. Not to say any trade can't pick it up, just harder to see the whole picture if you're only there for snapshots. Also being with GC you deal with a job over years maybe, and see more of what works and why. Service work in general, gives you a way to see how things went together and how to do it better. Mucho observation over time, would be the biggie I guess.


----------



## works4me (Sep 1, 2007)

I was lucky enough to grow up in my fathers' remodeling business. But, I spent years just sweeping, cleaning and carrying things. I really got my trial by fire when he bought a piece of cr*p fixer-upper and said "fix it up". I know it takes money to get and do a fixer upper (like I said I was lucky). I got to watch the electricians and plumbers do their things (observe and ask questions - if they don't mind). Observe to get knowledge of how things work, but don't mislead yourself and think "I can do that now". Yeah, I have done minor elec. and plumbing, but over the years as I have gotten more professional (legit - licensed, insured etc.), the more I have gotten away from it and let the pros do their thing - I SLEEP MUCH BETTER AT NIGHT NOW TOO. Just to make my point you can look at the electrical posts, I know some wiring, but easily 1/2 of what these guys talk about is over my head. Which is good because it makes me want to avoid doing it that much more. Heck, reading how much some of these guys know about electrical almost makes me afraid to even want to change cover plates myself. But for the overall of being a general/remodeler you do have to have some knowledge of all of it.
We hire high school and college guys in the summers for help. I let them pull off for a little bit and see what the electrian and plumbers are doing sometimes. Who knows they might find something they want to learn and make a career out of someday.


----------



## Ed the Roofer (Dec 12, 2006)

Since you are young and inexperienced, see if you can work as a laborer for cheap in your off hours for someone who does the types of work you want to learn.

Pay attention and ask questions.

At the end of each day, keep a log of what you did and what you learned. Also, determine how long different tasks took so you can learn about estimating those tasks. Include all of the extra BS hours including material pick up, set up and clean up.

After a while, you will gain confidence and feel you can attempt something yourself, even if you have to higher someone more experienced than yourself.

Ed


----------



## aWorkaHolic (Oct 1, 2007)

newguy07 said:


> How did you guys learn it?


First off, you need to have on the field training from experienced tradesmen. Hire on with a remodeling company. Befriend a contractor. Research and educate yourself on all aspects of construction. 

If your interest is to going into that field you need to have multi trade knowledge and experience.

Best of luck to you because you are going into a trade where everyones Brother and Grandmother will be competing in it.


----------



## woodman42 (Aug 1, 2007)

aWorkaHolic said:


> First off, you need to have on the field training from experienced tradesmen. Hire on with a remodeling company. Befriend a contractor. Research and educate yourself on all aspects of construction.
> 
> If your interest is to going into that field you need to have multi trade knowledge and experience.
> 
> Best of luck to you because you are going into a trade where everyones Brother and Grandmother will be competing in it.


 
I agree. Go to work for a remodeling contractor for a while and get some experience.
Then decide if you still want to remodel.
What ever you decide make sure you enjoy what you do, if not will be a chore instead of something you look forward to do every morning.:thumbsup:


----------



## shed-n-deck (Sep 25, 2007)

I framed for 13 years, before that, when I was 16, I worked with my dad installing interior trim.....I decided to break into the remodeling industry because I knew a few contractors that primarily did remodeling, and they made a lot of money...It took me a few years to become confident on quite a few skills....I partnered up with a real estate investor and completely rebuilt a house from the basement floor to the roof....That was a huge learning experience for me, plus it gave me a ton of needed experience. I've been working with wood since I was 5, so carpentry is something that just comes natural to me, but drywall was a huge challenge for me...After a few years of hanging and mudding, I finally figured out how to mud without sanding between coats and minimal sanding on the finish coat....I'm still not as good as a person who specializes in drywall, but I'm pretty good. Laying flooring is similar to carpentry, cutting to fit and attaching....It took some time with tiles too, but I've got over 5000 sq. ft. under my belt. Wood floors are cake. You first have to gain the knowledge, the know how of what you want to do, then you need to get as much experience as you can doing it.


----------



## newguy07 (Sep 22, 2007)

Well I just want to learn remodeling so I can do it on my own properties (which ever ones I buy or own).

I rather not do it for a living.


----------



## Celtic (May 23, 2007)

newguy07 said:


> I rather not do it for a living.


Rumor has it the remodel business can be quite profitable....even more so in a marketplace where people are not buying homes...:whistling


----------



## newguy07 (Sep 22, 2007)

Celtic said:


> Rumor has it the remodel business can be quite profitable....even more so in a marketplace where people are not buying homes...:whistling


 
I am sure it can be. It is not something I am looking to do full time though. Just for myself. I am interested in learning it.


----------



## Bob Kovacs (May 4, 2005)

newguy07 said:


> Well I just want to learn remodeling so I can do it on my own properties (which ever ones I buy or own).
> 
> I rather not do it for a living.


Just spend some time at Home Depot on the weekends- they offer free clinics on all kinda stuff. Alot of the guys on here learned that way, based on some of the posts I see in these forums......


----------



## Ed the Roofer (Dec 12, 2006)

Which sessions did you find most informative?

I assume you are speaking from experience, right? 

J/K

Ed


----------



## neolitic (Apr 20, 2006)

Bob Kovacs said:


> Just spend some time at Home Depot on the weekends- they offer free clinics on all kinda stuff. Alot of the guys on here learned that way, based on some of the posts I see in these forums......


Hmmm, don't think that's southern magnolia honey drippin' off o' that.:shifty:


----------



## Tmrrptr (Mar 22, 2007)

I won a makita 18v lithium ion toolset at a HD contractor breakfast thingy last year. I use the tools nearly every day, and like them.
That being said...

If you wish to do remodel projects for entertainment, why not go to a HD demo presentation????
Buy lots of informative books, go to the library, and hit all the diy websites.
It's all good!


I didn't learn from my mistakes.
I learned from tradesmen much better than myself, and,
from re-doing my indisgressions, when things didn't work out quite right.

You will do well.
At least you had the sense to come here and ask!
Smart people here.
r


----------



## Tom M (Jan 3, 2007)

I 'll say this. Remodeling is about being creative whether to solve an issue or customize a situation. Every project,circumstances, detail,location and material are completely unique for each job. Everyone likes to talk about "calculating the overhead" to figuire a job. Or you must not know what your doing if pricing is off. Experience learned by doing is the only way to recognize whats involved. You can go in any supply store and find a new method or product for doing something different than your used too. Its the familiarity of similar experiences that aid your estimating.


----------



## dayspring (Mar 4, 2006)

Just watch HGTV you will be able to do it all, and do it in 30 minutes or less and reeeaaal cheap too!:w00t:


----------



## Multi-Tasker (Jul 11, 2005)

dayspring,You got that right.
That is a problem when a customer thinks those shows are really how it works.
They don't realize the value we provide.

Joe


----------



## TimelessQuality (Sep 23, 2007)

Don't forget 'This Old House'....buy the whole set!

Bob Villa didn't wanna 'do it for a living' either...still doesn't:laughing:


----------



## TurboVtec93 (Mar 16, 2006)

I agree with everyone about working with a GC. I am only 19 years old and have been fortunate enough to start real young going to work with my step father to help sweep up but most importantly, watch how things are done. Now at 19 years old I can remodel complete kitchens and baths and do it right. There are obviously alot more things I need to learn alot more about like major plumbing and electrical but I can do everything from installing your toilet to giving you a brand new kitchen. Take pride in what you do and not only will you learn in time but the more pride you have in your work the better you will be in my opinion. Take care.

Alex Bewley


----------

